

You don't need a better tool for managing e-mail - benfwirtz
http://zeninbox.com/2012/02/15/better-tool-for-managing-email

======
motoford
Well I feel completely scammed out of my email address by ZenInbox.

I usually never sign up for these pre-releases, but after I read through the
intro, I "signed up for the beta" expecting to actually see some of the app
that was described as so amazing. Instead I am now subscribed to a mailing
list.

I just don't think that is cool. At the very least you disclose this before I
gave you my email.

~~~
benfwirtz
Apologies motoford, we are currently building this thing and are opening it up
to other people in phases. To make sure we are not just building yet another
nice-to-have tool but something that actually improves the way people
communicate, we wanted gather people's genuine feelings on this issue - not
just collect email addresses.

Of course, I'm happy to remove you (and anyone who signed up by accident) from
the mailing list - send me an email to ben at zeninbox dot com :)

~~~
motoford
I'd rather you just go ahead and let us look at it :) Sounds like a very neat
product, and something I was just wishing for last week. That's the reason I
went ahead and tried to sign up.

The point I was trying to make (rather poorly as usual), is that the reward
for the email address is misleading. I was expecting access to a beta product,
not an automated email from MailChimp that told me I was now subscribed to a
newsletter.

You response here is classy, and I have no problem -- but I think you ought to
change the wording to be "sign up for our newsletter and be alerted when you
can participate in the beta".

Good luck and I'll try to remember to check back.

